# angel eyes?



## illestkid (May 7, 2012)

i finally got the time to take the front bumper off and get the headlights disassembled because i have plans to paint the housing. today i ran across a thread talking about custom angel eyes and its really cheap to do it. so my question is.. is there a DIY for mounting angel eye rings on the headlight housing? btw i searched the forum and couldn't find anything. thanks in advance! also, where can i purchase the angle eyes? and what should the diameter be?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Dont do it, but if you must 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Audi+TT+MKI+angel+eyes


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

Leave angel eyes to a bmw! But thats just my .02, its your car so you can customize it however you like







Don't do it! lol


----------



## illestkid (May 7, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Dont do it, but if you must
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Audi+TT+MKI+angel+eyes


:wave:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

RoTTirocket said:


> Leave angel eyes to a bmw!




this.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Raek said:


> this.


this


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i believe in creativity. do what you want to do with your car...:thumbup:

just understand that he angel eyes are a really old/outdated mod at this point...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Go on HIDplanet, tons of info there if you like angel eyes then do them!

I suggest you consider changing out some of the other bulbs to LED's as they last a lot longer and are usually brighter than bulbs.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

LF_gottron said:


> this


this


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

I personally like them and did it on my car, see for yourself, also in youtube I have video just look for my username, ezlnh8u


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^ What is the reflector did you use in the turn signal?


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> ^ What is the reflector did you use in the turn signal?


I used florescent light fixture, I just measured and cut it, cheaper then buying the more expensive ones that look exactly the same.


----------



## illestkid (May 7, 2012)

ezlnh8u said:


> I personally like them and did it on my car, see for yourself, also in youtube I have video just look for my username, ezlnh8u


look so good brother:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

ezlnh8u said:


> I used florescent light fixture, I just measured and cut it, cheaper then buying the more expensive ones that look exactly the same.


Good tip!:thumbup:


----------



## jongbloedt (Feb 7, 2012)

When I did mine, I used a multi color changing set. I wanted to have the red angel eyes for a pissed off look. I went with LED and not CCFL though. Ill post a pic. Bad quality but good idea.

http://s854.photobucket.com/user/tjjongbloedt/media/IMAG0564_zps180f3976.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s854.photobucket.com/user/tjjongbloedt/media/IMAG0550_zps8154f1a1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

:thumbup:


jongbloedt said:


> When I did mine, I used a multi color changing set. I wanted to have the red angel eyes for a pissed off look. I went with LED and not CCFL though. Ill post a pic. Bad quality but good idea.
> 
> http://s854.photobucket.com/user/tjjongbloedt/media/IMAG0564_zps180f3976.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s854.photobucket.com/user/tjjongbloedt/media/IMAG0550_zps8154f1a1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

106mm ring should fit in quite tight with no need for glue or something. I'd get CCFL if I was you; you need 2 inverters too, all in about 20$.


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

you guys see this on amazon? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0071C0KCI...395105&creativeASIN=B0071C0KCI#productDetails


also this guy:

http://audittrs.wordpress.com/2011/02/19/audi-tt-led-drls-headlight-led-strips/


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

These blingy headlights are rally cheap looking, and I wouldn't even touch them...
If you're going for CCFL angel eyes, this is all you need:
- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x106mm-A...=Apparel_Merchandise&var=&hash=item257c00ad09
- http://www.ebay.com/itm/161075249821?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I ordered these (106mm, white CCFL rings and inverters) with standard shipping, I expect them not to take any more than 8 days to arrive. Will keep you updated on the progress.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

this thread is going down hill quick


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Letter K said:


> you guys see this on amazon? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0071C0KCI...395105&creativeASIN=B0071C0KCI#productDetails
> 
> 
> also this guy:
> ...



What is that TERRIBLE SOUND while he's got his lights blinking?! What sound is it making when they're on?! :what: That has ruined his TT for certain. The noise has killed its sex appeal.


I had the idea of using the blinkers as DTLs and putting Halo LEDs around the headlights that light up in sequence of the side the blinker is used on. I have not found any angel eyes that light up in sequence though and I'm still unsure of how it'd look on the TT, so I'd rather not ruin my car to try it out :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

LF_gottron said:


> this thread is going down hill quick


:laugh:


----------

